# Hanging pendant light images.



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

I've seen several home screens where images of some hanging pendant lights are incorporated, can anyone help with where I can get my hands on these image files to use in my own set up? Thanks in advance fire your help.

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

if you can find the screen shots you saw them at, use google goggles to take a picture of the screen shot, sometimes it will come up with the background image.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool, I'll give that a shot, thanks!

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------

